# BH's Wife's Flame Red Ford Ka Zetec 1.2 Petrol



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My wife has just taken delivery of her new car. A solid flame red Ford Ka Zetec 1.2 petrol :argie: (Her 7th car in 7 years :wall: Taking the bl00dy mick ... )

Must admit I am surprised how well the Ka is put together. The interior is quite a nice place to be 

Although we've only done 20 miles in it. The engine feels quite lively :thumb:

The Zetec comes with all the toys you really need. 15' alloys, air con, CD player, remote locking, electric mirrors, electric windows, front fogs, trip computer, 50/50 split rear seats + other bits & pieces

£30 / year road tax, £80 / year fully comp insurance for the pair of us & 50+mpg makes it rather a cheap car to run

Ours came with a spare wheel as opposed to an inflation kit & weren't even charged the £95 for it :doublesho

Dealer new car prep being what it is, when we first got it home I had to give it a quick clean inside and out.

My neighbours and family thought I was crazy cleaning a new car we had just collected. Who cares ... 

Pictures were taken after the clean.



















2BM wash with AB Banana Gloss shampoo. Really liking this shampoo at the mo :thumb:










Going to do a full detail in the coming weeks.Just can't decide what to use.
Its either the Prima Amigo / Vic's Concours wax combo or the AF Rejuvenate / AF Illusion wax combo :buffer:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought the wife one last year same spec as yours , she is very happy with it , not sure what mpg she gets but it's never reached the 50 mark


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Smart little car that


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, did this replace the abarth ? I'm looking at a cheap car for the daily grind, at the minute the Mazda 2 is high up the list as the discounts are quite good and there is 0% finance. I might look ata ka too since its the same as the 500 but without the price tag.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My daughter-in-law has the base spec Studi & my son reckons he's hit 60mpg a couple of times :doublesho

Daughter-in-law get high 40's.

My son says she drives like Jenson Button so that would probably explain it :lol:

BTW these figures are from the trip computer in the car. So probably not very accurate


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> did this replace the abarth ?


Affirmative :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I might look ata ka too since its the same as the 500 but without the price tag.


The prices of the 500 are getting ridiculous now. My old one was £9,500 for the Lounge with a fairly decent spec (air con, Bluetooth, electric everything, glass roof etc.) but the same model is now £11,360! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sooo, your replaced the Fiat 500... eh... with a Fiat 500 in a different dress?!?!?!



Looks nice...

:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks nice, like the tissue holder, was it and optional extra


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice little cars these. I like the colour on it. really stands out compared to the blue everyone has or white.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Sooo, your replaced the Fiat 500... eh... with a Fiat 500 in a different dress?!?!?!


:doublesho [email protected]! :lol:



Kiashuma said:


> like the tissue holder, was it and optional extra


No, comes as standard!  



Mehan said:


> I like the colour on it. really stands out compared to the blue everyone has or white.


I am told the flame red only became available on the Ka just before Christmas. Like you say a bit different from all the mainly white ones :thumb:

Thanks for all the compliments people! :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

That looks quite nice  I actually like the colour
Have you taken bets on how long you have it?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> That looks quite nice  I actually like the colour


Thanks Tracy :thumb:



LittleMissTracy said:


> Have you taken bets on how long you have it?


Daren't! :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Driven these Ka's a few times & have to say that they are alright but nothing too exciting. They do have quite a punchy engine & this is noticeable once you get it going at a good speed.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

did you part ex the fiat


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

slineclean said:


> did you part ex the fiat


No mate. Sold it to one of my sons friends :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice little cars, never understood why Ford didn't develop their own and went for a re-badged 500 though.

It has the same engine as my Panda and I get late 50's mpg wise out of it through general use, over 60mpg on a run. Don't see why that wouldn't be attainable in the KA as it's lighter than the Panda too.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Wo ho ho!!!!

Why bye bye to the Abarth?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Why bye bye to the Abarth?


Got an offer to good to refuse mate :thumb:


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like that, wheels suit it too


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I like it, nice colour too. :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Got an offer to good to refuse mate :thumb:


Fair doo's and good luck. Will you not miss the power?

I have my Werkstat stuff now, thanks again for all of the tips and advice! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Fair doo's and good luck. Will you not miss the power?


Not really. It only ever got used as a town car. Got the Audi for the 'power trip' ... :lol: :lol: :lol:



woodybeefcake said:


> I have my Werkstat stuff now, thanks again for all of the tips and advice! :thumb:


No probs.:thumb:

Don't forget the photo's & write up when you've done the Abarth mate :thumb:


----------



## leedebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi there nice Ka, love the colour much better than Sunrise red
Wife has just ordered one in Flame Red but notice yours has the grey seats but she has been told by the dealer (and to be fair it states the same in the brochure) that they only do Coral/Syracuse seats (red patches) now
When did you order the car and how long was delivery?
Ta :newbie:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

There's a small one on the showroom, but I hate to admit, the write up is crap on my part!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

leedebs said:


> Wife has just ordered one in Flame Red but notice yours has the grey seats but she has been told by the dealer (and to be fair it states the same in the brochure) that they only do Coral/Syracuse seats (red patches) now
> When did you order the car and how long was delivery?
> Ta :newbie:


Think the Salesman may be telling porkies :wall:

Ours was a stock vehicle from another garage & took 2 weeks from ordering to collection. Collected it last Saturday :thumb:


----------



## leedebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Think the Salesman may be telling porkies :wall:
> 
> Ours was a stock vehicle from another garage & took 2 weeks from ordering to collection. Collected it last Saturday :thumb:


Ok ta, although the brochure states the same, he even told us when he put the order in he hadn't specified any colour with the seats but phoned Ford to check & they confirmed this was the case.
The only thing I can think of is they have changed for this model year, so as yours was stock it could be MY12 plate?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

leedebs said:


> Ok ta, although the brochure states the same, he even told us when he put the order in he hadn't specified any colour with the seats but phoned Ford to check & they confirmed this was the case.
> The only thing I can think of is they have changed for this model year, so as yours was stock it could be MY12 plate?


Could well be. Unless anyone can advise me how to check it is, unfortunately I have no way of checking it is or isn't a MY12 

Still will look nice with that interior mind :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

She replaced her Fiat with another Fiat


----------



## leedebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Could well be. Unless anyone can advise me how to check it is, unfortunately I have no way of checking it is or isn't a MY12
> 
> Still will look nice with that interior mind :thumb:


Is yours a 13 or 62 plate?
Not sure how to check either Just found out you can by the VIN number
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6906460_check-year-model-car.html

She is getting used to having the red interior now anyway tbh thanks

Pages 48/49 of brochure here http://www.ford.co.uk/Hidden/iBrochure/Ka


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Exotica said:


> She replaced her Fiat with another Fiat


Thanks for the compliments mate. Looks like I'll have to sell it then


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

leedebs said:


> Is yours a 13 or 62 plate?
> Not sure how to check either Just found out you can by the VIN number
> http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6906460_check-year-model-car.html
> 
> She is getting used to having the red interior now anyway tbh thanks


Ours is a 13 reg. I'll check the VIN thing & let you know mate :thumb:

The red interior does look nice mind :thumb:

Picts when its delivers plez :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wouldn't normally post some pics up after just a wash & QD, but I was so suprised at the results I just had too 

2BM wash with Britemax CleanMax
Coat of Angelwax OED QD (my fave QD at the mo)
Windows cleaned with AF Crystal
Wheels given 2 coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
Tyres treated with Megs Endurance tyre gel







A lot glossier than when we collected it :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Recently completed detail on the wife's Ka

Hand applied coat of P1, followed by a coat of Prima Amigo then 2 coats of C2V3 applied 24 hours apart























































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks a great finish


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This little Ka has now been sold as the reason it was bought for is no longer happening :wall:

Sooooooooooo instead, the good lady has ordered this MINI John Cooper Works hatch


----------

